# Happy New 'ear



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 5, 2009)

Happy New 'ear
Jan 05, 2009
by Natasha, ABC Blogs

2009. May your neurons thrive and bloom. 

Neurogenesis - bring it on!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 5, 2009)

It's that Australian sense of humor.


----------



## NicNak (Jan 5, 2009)

:teehee:  I like it.  I wish the same for you Dr Baxter :rofl:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 5, 2009)

Very funny.


----------



## NicNak (Jan 5, 2009)

Our Neurons can use all the "well wishes" they can possably get :blush:  :teehee:  

:lol:  or is it electroids we need help with :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh dear...  Electroids???? 

This thread does remind me of some other jokes:

Q: What do neurons use to talk to each other? 
 A: Cellular phones

Q: What is the brain’s favorite television channel?
A: The Neural Network

Q:  Where does a brain go on _vacation_? 
A:  To a hippo_campus_. 

Q: What did the _hippocampus_ say during its retirement speech? 
A:  "Thanks for the _memories_."


----------



## NicNak (Jan 5, 2009)

:lol:  Great ones Daniel :rofl:


----------

